# Looking for more 20th century (modern) harpsichord concertos



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Well it all started off with Gorecki's Harpsichord Concerto ~ a pounding and satisfying neo-gothic maelstrom of sheer fingerboard ecstasy! 

Then I discovered:

1. Manuel de Falla's harpsichord concerto
2. Poulenc's Concert Champetre
3. Szymanski's Partita II/III

and a few others. Harpsichord solo music seems easier to come by in the 20th century with a lot of proponents of this fabulous instrument. The bias however seems to be towards the older classics; Bach's Harpsichord Concertos (highly recommended of course, but off topic here ); Couperin and Rameau. 

What other modern harpsichord concertos do you know/listen to? Is Gorecki's radical harpsichord concerto the best the 20th century has to offer when it comes to transforming the harpsichord instrument into a modern idiom? Be interested to see a) if there are actually any others out there and b) which recordings they are on. Mark Kroll; Sylvia Marlowe, Bob Asperen and Alan Curtis have all featured on my play list, but it'll be great to find some modern stuff.

Cheers!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Martinu`s is good, very rhythmic neo-baroque, and nice themes.
Concertos by V.Rieti and G.Barati have also been recorded, at least on LP,
but they a quite uninteresting, dryly neoclassical works, IMO. Nicolai Badinski´s 
is complicated, difficult to grasp á la Neue Wiener Schule, though 
a Hommage a Bach - but somehow interesting, perhaps because of the 
general sound-picture with the harpsichord popping up in vaguely nature-like 
surroundings of sounds.
Denisov, an important composer, wrote "Crescendo and Diminuendo"
featuring a concertante harpsichord, recorded by Bernstein. If one likes
Gorecki, the Schnittke Concerto Grosso no.1 can really be recommended,
though the mood is more meditative than Goreckis energetic ongoings.
The early Kremer recording on Eurodisc especially, where the baroque-like 
concertante violins also play very well; but other recordings are good as well.
There is also a chamber-like concertante work by Quincy Porter, a Quartet,
recorded on LP. 
Sylvia Marlowe was one of the harpsichord players who worked to get 
modern composers to write for the instrument. Going through her biography,
one will probably find more works.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

If you don't mind a piano, too, there's Carter's incredible double concerto for piano and harpsichord. He also has that delightful chamber piece, the sonata for flute, oboe, cello, and harpsichord.

And of course, the Roberto Gerhard concerto.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the recommendations guys! 

I love Denisov's work but can never seem to find the right discs; for some reason he's always paired with some other guy, usually Schnittke, whose works I find too derivative. The harpsichord concerto is a great medium to rediscover Schnittke's work though - there's something compelling and interesting about his string quartet writing, although I'm not quite sure what that is. 

I have a few Sylviia Marlowe LPs and the harpsichord work tends to veer on solo stuff. Still very interesting, but it is the aggressive post-grunge post-modern harpsichord concerto writing which I love, pounding pedals and all 

Thanks for recommending the Gerhard and the american Porter and Carter works. I was a bit sceptical about Carter's work ~ it's always been too intellectual even if the writing for his string quartets is superlative. I don't know Gerhard at all so this will be fun to discover


----------



## Alexandre F (Feb 8, 2010)

Please to listen to that Harpsichord concerto of Frank Martin (Switzerland composer) which is work of some genius (or I think it).


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes, forgot it, though it is good. I´m not shure I would
recommend the Porter work, I have it but haven´t heard it, yet.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

A few more works should be mentioned, in order not to make this little survey 
too poor in the eyes of connoisseurs:

- Michael Nyman has actually written a Harpsichord Concerto; 
I don´t know how regrettable it is. 

- As regards the Neo-Gothicísm of Gorecki, one must also mention the 
Penderecki "Partita" for harpsichord and orchestra, which I like - even though 
some might compare it to a telegraphist on speed - and the Xenakis "Komboi", 
one of his most accessible works with its sometimes tribal mood including 
percussion. Both have been recorded by Elizabeth Chojnacka, who must 
of course also necessarily be mentioned here - the nearest one comes an 
Argerich Of The Harpsichord ... Likewise, in Lubos Fiser´s "15 Pictures
after Dürer´s Apocalypse" for orchestra, the harpsichord has an important
part. The work is hypnotic and ought to be recorded more than has been the
case; it is less martial than the title suggests. 

- Hugo Distler also wrote a Konzert; haven´t really listened to it, though 
it is available. His style is usually quite conservative, but according to a review on
the web, it is probably the longest harpsichord concerto in existence
(40 minutes) and also it seriously offended the NSAPD press when premiered in 
1940. 
- There is also a Concertino by Walther Leigh, more a bit of a trifle though,
and a Czech one, by Viktor Kalabis.
- Listened through the Denisov work. It is good, but the harpsichord doesn´t
really do a concertante job, even though it is very present at the beginning and 
the end of the work.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

De Falla's is a masterpiece. Love it, love it, love it.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

> - Michael Nyman has actually written a Harpsichord Concerto;
> I don´t know how regrettable it is.


On a pentagonal scale of 0-5, how about -5 

I'm not a Nyman listener at all. La Traversée de Paris was one of the ugliest pieces I've ever heard on string quartet. It felt a gang of teenage thugs sizing up the knives and chasing the quartet down the boulevard.

Well I got the Denisov concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and strings! What a sublime piece!! Denisov is quite the amazing avant-garde composer. I haven't heard anything this satisfying for ages. Not since his last set of chamber releases on BIS recordings. Thanks!

As for Elliott Carter, well it felt like plink plonk random scattering of harpsichord notes on a musical background. I haven't made any sense of his work. His string quartets are inaccessible for me (although brilliantly written - and played by the Arditti Quartet) and it still feels like random notes in Brownian motion. I'll refrain from buying that one. Martinu's Promenades (H.274) were better than I expected. I only know him from the Panocha Quartet Cycle which were satisfying but maybe a bit too jolly and happy.

Will dig out the rest


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Hungarian composer Frigyes Hidas wrote a harpsichord concerto in 1995. Not a very complicated one, though. 

Some chamber music with harpsichord: 

- "Le Tombeau de Ravel" (1952) by Rudolf Escher

- Harpsichord quintet (1983) by Anders Eliasson (with string quartet)


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Picos ~ I didn't know those two either. 

I can't find Escher's Tombeau de Ravel. I did find Eliasson's Harpsichord Quintet, and it seems strikingly eerie and tense to me. I need to listen again....! And again....!


----------



## harpsichord (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm doing my dissertation on modern harpsichord concertos. Thank you all for your comments on these pieces. I should mention the Philip Glass concerto. I find it interesting that Glass has come full circle from minimalism to a semi period structure classical language in this concerto. The final movement is zippy and exciting. Nowhere near post grunge but it does have some "rock"-like moments. It reminds me a bit of the rhythmic complexities found in some of the music of Rush and other intellectual rockers.


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

Kevin Volans: _Mbira_ (1981)

Volans tuned two harpsichords to sound like the mbira (from Zimbabwe I think). Actually a rather fun piece:


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow - you've dug this thread out after 4 months and I've just got to hear the Volans piece.

It was way more satisfying than hunter-gatherer in which he was seemingly hunting for the right notes lol. This is lovely stuff. 

Another harpsichord concerto to add - Viktor Kalabis. I'm still trying to get my head around his musical language although it isn't as alienating as Wolfgang Rihm in his more intellectual moments. 

It'd be nice to hear from Harpsichord what he made of this for his dissertation. Alas, he looks like a one-post wander (away).


----------



## harpsichord (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm here. Watching and listening to the comments. 
Worth mentioning is the Martinu harpsichord concerto. It is neo-classical but only in the sense that it is relatively simple rhythmic language and form. I have played it and think it's a real gem. Martinu is largely overlooked in the 20th Century. However since this conversation began as kind of a hommage to the Gorecki, which I have also played, the Martinu stands to be much more academic. Roberto Sierra also wrote a concerto in the same instrumentation as the De Falla, although I haven't heard it. 
I also lake the Darius Milhaud harpsichord concerto, although it is another somewhat pedagogical piece. Milhaud has a lot of fun with harmony, and is great to play and study but I've found never really grasps the audience. I am curious what others think.

Here's a question I have for all interested in this thread. What is the intrigue in modern harpsichord concertos? The instrument is really a great chamber instrument and has to undergo many obstacles of sound manipulation to stand out as a solo instrument. Why are we interested?

There is a great source for finding modern works for harpsichord:Harpsichord & Clavichord Music Of The Twentieth Century by frances Bedford. Although it was published in the mid 90's and misses out on all of the recent stuff, it mentions a bucketfull of concertos. The concertos are found in many different categories so keep exploring the book.

Also there's a great website for new harpsichord music: http://www.procembalo.org/
Not a lot listed for harpsichord concertos but they are working on it.

I'm happy to keep reading the posts here. Please keep 'em coming.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Just a few remarks while trying to wake up in the morning .. . Would like to throw in another composition - the Kokkonen "Durch Ein Spiegel" for Harpsichord and Strings (12 of them as far as I remember). I have really enjoyed the BIS-recording a lot in recent months. The title is interesting. Is it related to some post-modern or "historically conscious" programme ? Will try to check it out - but perhaps it is not mentioned in the record notes ...

Your question is interesting. Speaking as a layman at 7-8 a.m., I suppose there are several factors - the sheer sound of the instrument and its - mostly delicate and intriguing, often harp-like - appearance in combination with various other instruments is one element; another one is the "pure" musical ongoings in works that appeal with their themes and developments/structure. Surely, there is a lot of unattractive and banal, boring music there as well which I wouldn´t listen to repeatedly. A third is the simple curiosity of the musically addicted/orientated, the perspective of discovering some new and a not so well-trodden repertoire. This also leads to a fourth - and interesting - possible layer, if probably not easy to discern and categorize into just a few meanings, since there are many collective as well as indivicual layers in the experience of music: perhaps there is an element of sociological or psychological symbolism inherent in the instrument - what do we associate with a harpsichord being played, what social situations or circumstances ? Is there a particular, underlying dimension of Bourdieuan cultural capital, or an element of an aristocratic idyll or prestige associated with it ? To my layman ears, some of the early pioneers of harpsichord music and -performances did have a fascination and perhaps nostalghia as regards the 18th Century in general as well as the Rococo/Watteau-an dream world. I might be very wrong, but I find Landowska´a playing style and the general repertoire she chose quite restrained and "sweet" (am mainly judging from her playing style of the piano recordings, though). 
Many early-20th century harpsichord works seem partly based on neo-classical concepts. Did the harpsichord meet any opposition when it was re-introduced, was it considered downright outrageous ? I doubt it, though the compositiorial style of some of its advocates might have been. There is of course also an oppositional element, as opposed to the traits of conservatism, in re-introducing a "forgotten" instrument and asking modern composers to write new works for it. Poulenc, De Falla and Martinu have some funny experimenting going on also in their concerti. One can´t just disqualify neo-classicism as anti-modern or escapism, of course, like Adorno seems very one-dimensional in his adherence to the blessings of the Neue Wiener Schule.

Individual creativity have no doubt contributed to _diversify_ harpsichord music and its "meanings" right from its start ...

Are you still working with your dissertation - and is the subject mainly focused on the musical content and developments ? How long is it going to be ? You have probably already studied the things I mention above ...


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Being far more of a layman than Joen - here's my take:



> Here's a question I have for all interested in this thread. What is the intrigue in _modern harpsichord concertos_?
> 
> The instrument is really a great chamber instrument and has to undergo many obstacles of sound manipulation to stand out as a solo instrument. _Why are we interested?_


1. Because the piano really sucks? 

2. User name says it all 

3. It is very much of the post-modern phenomenon accounted for by Bourdieu and similar thinkers who reason that the transposition of the classical form, into a modern constellation or contemporary enterprise with all the ciphers we are used to in modern life... creates a juxtaposed disjunction - one which invokes curiosity at the very novel encounter of the ancient sound of the harpsichord in fusion with out contemporary models of music. A bit like going out with your girlfriend in a ballgown dress in the middle of a Saturday night down at the pub.

I suppose I find it takes a lot of originality on the composer's part, to come up with a soundscape which can make the harpsichord concerto work. The older guys (well, 'dead' ) like Bach, very much used the harpsichord as 'an instrument of his time'. The modern late era composers didn't: they knew they were purposefully exploring the unique sound of the harpsichord and its very chronological limitations ... to work it to its limitations, and transpose it into a modern concerto ... thus delivering it beyond its original limitations..to create a new sound aura and experience.

When I think of Gorecki; Szymanski; Martinu; de Falla; Poulenc; Martin - all of their concertos - I imagine that they had great fun writing those pieces too. It's even more fun hearing these all together. My only complaint is that they are all too short (compared to the string quartet form which I listen to almost exclusively), and I'm waiting for the day when Virgin Records releases "21 greatest modern harpsichord concertos for the 21st century" on a triple CD compilation with some Natalie Porter balanced precariously on the harpsichord to increase its sex appeal.

PS - She'd be the girl turning the pages for the harpsichordist


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

try these


----------



## iannis (Sep 7, 2011)

*.*



Head_case said:


> Well it all started off with Gorecki's Harpsichord Concerto ~ a pounding and satisfying neo-gothic maelstrom of sheer fingerboard ecstasy!
> 
> Then I discovered:
> 
> ...


I recommend

- György Ligeti: Passacaglia ungherese / Hungarian Rock / Continuum
- Iannis Xenakis: Naama / Khoai / Komboi / Oophaa / A L'Ile de Goree

And thats hard 20th century stuff


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Most of the Xenakis pieces mentioned above (post #19) sounded rather crappy to me. The Ligeti ones were more interesting. I thought _Hungarian Rock_ was the better one of out those.

Did anyone mention this piece:-
Philip Glass, _Concerto for Harpsichord and Orchestra _ (2002).

Second movement


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Close enough to neo-baroque. Can't get any more neo-baroque than the harpsichord.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I believe that Michael Nyman also wrote a harpsichord concerto, but I might have to double check.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Tapkaara said:


> De Falla's is a masterpiece. Love it, love it, love it.


Me too ... a pure absolute masterpiece !


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

Check out Frank Martin's Petite Symphony!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Elliott Carter: Sonata for Flute, Oboe, Cello & Harpsichord

wonderful piece, on youtube, Sylvia Marlowe, Harpsichord.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

PetrB said:


> Elliott Carter: Sonata for Flute, Oboe, Cello & Harpsichord
> 
> wonderful piece, on youtube, Sylvia Marlowe, Harpsichord.


Yes it's good, but it isn't a concerto. I SAY CHANGE THE RULES AND POST ALL 20th/21st CENTURY PIECES THAT USE HPSCHD!!!!


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

That was really mesmerising! (well I think )

Shame it was so short. I'd love to hear more of his original compositions for the harpsichord!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Schnittke's hymn II and III have this instrument... That's what I could find on youtube... But...





.

Not harpsichorde is shown.











Apparently Schnittke loved the sound of this instrument.

Martin


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Lovely work...for a long neglected instrument and thread!










Jiri Teml is intriguing me lately. He has set his contemporary harpsichord works to a Shakespearean burlesque theme. Played by the unforgettable Monika Knoblochova. Very carnivalesque and hauntingly piercing soundscapes.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

These are not concertos, but rather interesting modern pieces using a harpsichord:

Ligeti - Hungarian Rock:






Lutosławski - Chain I:






Best regards, Dr


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

some guy (the member, not some random guy) mentioned it earlier in the thread, but Carter's Double Concerto for Piano and Harpsichord is an absolute must.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

some guy said:


> If you don't mind a piano, too, there's Carter's incredible double concerto for piano and harpsichord. He also has that delightful chamber piece, the sonata for flute, oboe, cello, and harpsichord.
> 
> And of course, the Roberto Gerhard concerto.


I'm not a big harpsichord fan, but these definitely intruige me, especially the combo for piano and harpsichord


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

How about a concerto for electric guitar with baroque instrumentation. That would be cool.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Aggggh!!

What is wrong with me??! I can't seem to enjoy Carter's double concerto at all 

An electric guitar with baroque basso continuo ...hmmm....let's see it on youtube then?!


----------



## wanda (May 11, 2017)

I think Marlowe commissioned some 60 pieces. There's three lps and 78 available that I know of. The Elliott Carter and Ned Rorem are on one of those and the De Falla. Wanda Landowska commisoned the De Falla I think. Her biography describes the harpsichord revival at the turn of the last century. Other Americans worth mentioning include Harold Boatrite whose Klavier Concerto is available on an lp by Temple Painter. He commissioned it. Did anyone mention Ligeti's pieces? Definitely get the Antoinette Vischer on Ligetti's Continuum. The harpsichord was used in Jazz. I love Jazz but am not happy with what I've heard. This instrument was increasingly used on movies and television in particular. There are compilations around. Lalo Schrifrin's work stands out. Younger musicians have picked up the instrument too. Hip Hop has revived the klavier in popular listening music. Not great but let me mention "wake up and smell the millennium by Nobody and everybody else" as an example of newer retro-harpsichord. 

Someone mentioned Xenakis. The only piece I've heard of his didn't do it for me but the cd is worth getting, it's called "The Fantastic Harpsichord" Jukka Tiensuu is the artist.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Frank Martin has the Petite Symphonie Concertante for harp, piano, and harpsichord that is ok.


----------



## wanda (May 11, 2017)

as i indicated below, you'll want to read Wanda landowska's biography available on dover to know about the return of the klavier in the 20th century.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Anthony Newman, a recognized master of harpsichords. I can't find any of his own composed work for harpsichord. Here he is on piano:


----------



## wanda (May 11, 2017)

yes but harpsichord concerto lovers should check out Frank Martin's "Harpsichord Concerto and Small Orchestra." My version is with Christiane Jaccottet at the keyboard. CE 31065 Candide records.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> Frank Martin has the Petite Symphonie Concertante for harp, piano, and harpsichord that is ok.


Wow! What an underrated composer-Switzerland's Frank Martin. Scandalous!


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned, but I absolutely love Ginastera's Harp Concerto.... a mix of Ginastera's rhythmic propulsion and energy with slow moments that are ethereal and fragile. I hope you'll check it out:


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Harpsichord Concerto · Quincy Porter


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

regenmusic said:


> Harpsichord Concerto · Quincy Porter


Sounds stunning, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

iannis said:


> I recommend
> 
> - György Ligeti: Passacaglia ungherese / Hungarian Rock / Continuum
> - Iannis Xenakis: Naama / Khoai / Komboi / Oophaa / A L'Ile de Goree
> ...


+1 on all things Ligeti. Well, Xenakis, too.


----------

